# Time to buy equipment



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

yea...new member looking to buy gear.
I've gone boarding for about a year now so i'm pretty comforatable carving, switching and all that jazz

looking to buy some gear and my buddy has:
Salomon drift board 2008
salomon p4 head bindings 2008

all brand new in packaging still, for $400. just seeing what you guys think of salomon and if i should steer in another direction for gear. I'm not looking to spend more than $500. so best bang for buck is how it's gonna be. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

oh yeah. 
the board is size 155, bindings are a size L
i'm a size 9 boot, 130 pds, 5'10''. yeah..skin and bones...but whatever. haha it's in the genes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

no park, just free riding


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm sure that setup is fine but I would go another direction. 

I just got a 07 baron and 07 mission bindings for 430. I've been wanting that setup for a while. 430 isn't bad imo for that setup.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Seisports has the Ride Agenda 152 for 179.99 right now. You should also look into the ride EX or RX bindings for about 100 bucks or so~. As for boots you should find the best pair of boots that fits you the best. Even if it means spend 150-250 for them because you will be wearing them all day.

Check out ShopWiki or Spadout - Outdoor Gear to compare prices and don't be afraid to find a site that pricematching to other sites. 

For your weight I would recommend a 152-155
Ride Agenda 
Aggressive Sports at SEIsports.com - Snowboards > Boards > Ride > Agenda Snowboard


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

what do you think of nitro bindings? I was just at the shop today and i saw a pair of nitro blackhawk bindings for $200cnd.

Nitro Snowboards | BINDINGS | BLACKHAWK BLACK


----------

